# What Is Better: Tornado Or Quickie Flush



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

I know people have both of these, but is there any difference between the two? Which one is better as they are about the same price? Both are permanantly mounted, with remote access.

Tornado

Quickie Flush

As I build my "what to buy" list, I just want to compare these two with real world experience.

Thanks to everyone for their responses.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the Tornado and like it, but some prefer the quickie flush because it has no moving parts. And then a few have neither and are happy with that decision.. Simple huh


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

That is probably how the responses go, just wanted to get some information. I read a review from CW and that person said the QF is better than the Tornado. Here is what he said

"Reviewer: Dave Eynon from ROHNERT PARK , CA 
Review: I have used the Quickie Flush in two trailers and find it to be the best at clearing the tank of unsanitary debris. I just installed the Tornado Rinse Unit in my current trailer and had a flood of water from the exterior fittings and trickle of water into the tank. The Quickie Flush is a better, simpler, one piece design. It will be the replacement for my Tornado. "


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Either will do the job, so maybe flip a coin?????

Mike


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I went with the Quickie Flush because of its simple design. The Tornado may be better ?? but with a rotating part it may eventually fail. If it was easier to get access to the tank to change the part I may have gone with the Tornado but since it's a pain with the belly cover I went with the simple and almost foolproof design.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have installe dthe Tornado and used it once. It worked fine. A number of people on th elist here have had problems with the Tornado with either the spinnning gizmo or the water line coming disconnected. There are a couple of threads on this withing the past two months.

Truth is either one will likely do a godd enough job.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've had both. They both do the same thing. I don't think one is better than the other. After reported issues with the tornado (which I currently have) I am using a cheap water pressure regulator on it as a precaution. You do have to drill a bigger hole for the tornado though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I haven't used a Tornado so I don't have the ability to give you a complete review. I have however, used the QF and it works GREAT. I have a clear elbow connector that I use to monitor the flow, and when I turn on the QF I see a lot more "stuff" come out of the tank.

More Out = Good 
Stays In = BAD


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I haven't used a Tornado so I don't have the ability to give you a complete review. I have however, used the QF and it works GREAT. I have a clear elbow connector that I use to monitor the flow, and when I turn on the QF I see a lot more "stuff" come out of the tank.
> 
> More Out = Good
> Stays In = BAD


Let me ditto Oregon_Campers comments. I installed a QF on both of my tanks. I also watch the stuff exit through a clear fitting and boy, let me tell you, the QF can flat-out clean a tank. Simple to install, simple to use, no moving parts and inexpensive. What more could you ask for?

Reverie


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

I have bought the Q-flush and plan to install it this weekend, I'm not looking forward to getting into the underbelly cover I hope it is not to big a problem. We have a FRKS 30 and the black water tank is close to the outside, I think or at least hope. I am wondering about the other two tanks but I don't think that they have that much debris in them. Any hints on the getting into the under belly would be appreciated.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jodynbarry said:


> I have bought the Q-flush and plan to install it this weekend, I'm not looking forward to getting into the underbelly cover I hope it is not to big a problem. We have a FRKS 30 and the black water tank is close to the outside, I think or at least hope. I am wondering about the other two tanks but I don't think that they have that much debris in them. Any hints on the getting into the under belly would be appreciated.


You'll do just fine. One really important thing to do before you start this project is to ensure..and I mean double check this..VERY important, is to have a least a 6 pack of ice cold beer waiting for your after you're done.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You'll do just fine. One really important thing to do before you start this project is to ensure..and I mean double check this..VERY important, is to have a least a 6 pack of ice cold beer waiting for your after you're done.


AFTER?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

(1 The hose comes off the QF and Tornado about equally, as near as I can tell. Use two clamps.
(2) Use of a pressure regulator may not give sufficient pressure for the Tornado to clean the tank. I manually adjust the water pressure ... I don't go too high, but go until I can hear the Tornado rotating.
(3) The person from "CW" wants to replace his new Tornado with a QF because "had a flood of water from the exterior fittings and trickle of water into the tank." ... doesn't that seem like a poor installation, not a design issue with the Tornado?
(4) Rotating parts fail. They do?

I've been looking at the Tornado vs. QF threads for over a year. I've concluded that it's a religious argument that neither side will win. Both seem to work for most. The units themselves (the "head" inside the tank) rarely fail, but the hoses seem to fail in equal proportions quckie vs. tornado.

Your mileage may vary.

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I went with the Quickie Flush no moving parts to worry about
Beside after I bought they then came out with the Tornado

Don


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Installation Tips -for either brand.

1. If you can, park on a paved drive and use a leaf blower or sweep the area before parking over it. It will help as you'll be laying on your back for a fair amount of time. Also if you have a creeper (under car thingy on wheels you lay on), it will help a lot.
2. Put hose clamps on both ends of the hose. The Tornado only comes with one.
3. Use a cordless screwdriver with a 3/8" six point socket if you have one available. Also have a manual rachet with a 3/8" socket and a 3/8" wrench available because some of those screws might be too tight for the cordless screwdriver to break loose.

Amen on the cold beer.

Regards and good luck, Glenn

P.S. Prepare yuorself beforehand to get a little poo-juice on you.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very interesting after reading all the posts I have come a one conclusion, Put both on







Ok I guess that would not be a good Idea. I was think about doing the mod but I'm not sure I want to tackle that remove the under cover thingy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The install wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be and I installed mine after a year of camping. If I was going to do it again, I think I would cut a hole in the belly cover and make a "door" just under the Quickie flush...

I installed mine in the front of the tank facing the discharge, when I was ready to drill the hole, I jacked the front of the trailer up...no poo juice on me!!!

Go for it...worth all the trouble to install!!!!

Gary


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Installation Tips -for either brand.
> 
> 1. If you can, park on a paved drive and use a leaf blower or sweep the area before parking over it. It will help as you'll be laying on your back for a fair amount of time. Also if you have a creeper (under car thingy on wheels you lay on), it will help a lot.
> 2. Put hose clamps on both ends of the hose. The Tornado only comes with one.
> ...


Well I got it done today. Took about three hours, part of the time getting a idea of the best way to get to the black water tank. Come in from the front of the fifth wheel, at least on our model. I was surprised on how flat the tanks are, they must be 8 to 10 inches at best and with the channel that holds them up you just have to keep the q-flush as high as you can. Put it close to the sensors with the hope they might get cleaned off with the spray, I took it back to storage and will test it next week before our next trip the next week. Anyway hope it works because it was a pain in the arse to put in , maybe the extra years since rolling around under something and working over head for hours has taken it's toll. Glad I don't do that for a living. I'll see how it works and report back.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

After installing a quickie flush and taking down the underbelly cover and putting it back up why don't they just install this before you buy it? Who wouldn't pay a extra hundred up front instead of having to do all this later? The parts are only about 25 to 30 bucks and the manufactors could get it dirt cheap, it is amazing on how they cut corners instead of just doing the little things that would make dumping and taking care of the tanks easier? Well so much for todays whining I think I'll just have another glass of wine and be glad that the task is done.( No poop juice during the install thank goodness)


----------

